# Combat Magnum .357



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Finally broke a dry spell and kicked another old S&W out of the wood pile. A one box gun that spent it's life in a cash drawer. Gun
is in excellent shape. The only down side is that it had ugly Pacmyer rubber grips on it when I bought this afternoon. I am suppose
to get original grips if they can find them. Not holding my breath, the owner had passed 15yrs ago and family knows nothing about
guns. First thing I did was S-can the Pacs and put on a set of S&W Targets on it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

NIce... very nice..


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Now we're talkin...


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

One of the best... Very nice.


----------

